# Harperbury Hospital April 2008



## thirtyfootscrew (Apr 22, 2008)

First post, just thought I'd share some photos I took in Harperbury Hospital near St Albans. A word of advice to anyone going there is to watch out for some of the flooring as I nearly fell through in a couple of places, it's only a 12" drop but you could easily twist an ankle or land on something sharp. 

*Dark Dark Room*






*Love Will Tear Us Apart*





*Sick Hospital*





*Wiring Problem*





*Death This Way*


----------



## smileysal (Apr 22, 2008)

ooooooooh I really like the first two pics. The colours in them both are great. And like the 4th pic too. but the first pic is my favourite.

Excellent work,

 Sal


----------



## Foxylady (Apr 26, 2008)

Hospitals aren't my thing to be honest, but I enjoyed your pics. Good stuff!


----------



## shadowman (Apr 29, 2008)

One of your first pictures shows very bad mould growth on the walls.
The mould growth is like this because the patients used to "SMEAR" the wall with their "poo".
Areas of "Smearing" always seem to go mouldy when the building is out of use.


----------

